# UGH hydras...



## KigerQueen (Feb 5, 2016)

so looked in my 90 gal today and saw weird fibers on both my sponge filters. looked closer and they were hydras. only thing recent was a large water change and adding frozen brine shrimp to the diet. now i have 1 platy, 3 mollies, 1 neon and 2 white clouds, 9 black skirt tetras, 2 apple snails, a asian algae eater and 2 "dino" Bichirs and some live plants.

I was reading that they are only an issue to aquariums with breeding fish or small fish/shrimp. should i just leave them be? they going to bother me at all if i touch them scraping the glass? and will they bother my fish at all?


----------



## torileeann11 (Dec 17, 2015)

Hydra are annoying and will eat fry and small fish. Here are some of your options to get rid of them:

_-Physically remove the Hydra from glass, rocks and plants
-Let the mollies eat them up, or add more mollies/gouramis_
-Add Pond Snails to the tank
_-Remove fish and heat the tank to 104F (40C) for two hours_
-Use chemicals such as Copper Sulfate and Potassium Permanganate
-Use anti-fluke medications

I would do the ones I italicized, as they are the least risky options. Best luck!


----------



## KigerQueen (Feb 5, 2016)

found i have quite the population of pond snails that i never knew about lol! they seem to be all over the filters now. should i even worry since i dont have particularly small fish? the main fish in the tank are black skirt tetras, 3 mollies and 2 bichirs.


----------

